# Tretocephalus with Haps/Peacocks?



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a 125g (72"x18"x22") auquariam with predominately Haps/Peacocks and some form Lake Tanganyika (Calvus, Daffodils, Dutch Orange).

I want to add 1 or 2 of the Tretocephalus (Neolamprologus tretocephalus),or "5-Bar Cichlid", b/c I see it as an alternative to Fronts but much smaller.

I read they are very aggressive, and not sure if anyone has kept them with Haps/Peacocks, or what their opinion is on it.

I also read no more than a pair is advisible.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have kept a single tret with haps and peacocks and I removed him. The fish did not color up well and hid all the time so did not add much to the tank.

Even when he was in a Tang only community, this was my experience with the tret.

I think if the pair spawns they will try to kill everything in the tank.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have found these fish to be very aggressive towards each other but not to other tank mates. I started with 3 of these in my mbuna tank and within 6 months the dominate male had killed the other 2. I have had no problems what so ever with him in my mixed tank. This is a fish that *** never seen act aggressive towards any1 in the tank unless the other fish is the aggresser. But make no mistake they will not back down if they feel threatened and will defend themselves when they need to. Mine has beautiful blues on the fins and nice yellow around the eyes and i think is a great addition to my tank. The other thing i should probably point out is that i got these fish when they were juvies and did not add them to an already established tank so that could be the difference in mine and DJs experiences. If u were going to try this i would probably only get 1 unless u have room to add 7 or 8 to spread out aggression.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

MarkyMark75 said:


> Hi All,
> I read they are very aggressive, and not sure if anyone has kept them with Haps/Peacocks, or what their opinion is on it.
> 
> I also read no more than a pair is advisible.
> ...


I had a pair in with my all male Hap/Peacock tank, and they were in there from the start as part of the original batch of fish. They were both a little timid to start, especially as some of the other fish were larger in size, but before long, by the time they were only about 2.5 - 3", one had become the tank boss, pushing around my Fryeri and Venustus. This one tank boss got particularly nasty, to the point that even when it was feeding time, he was more interested in giving everyone else a thrashing than eating. In the end, I had to give them both up, as by this time, the other Tret who was not the tank boss also started bullying the others, so between the two of them, they were wrecking havoc in my tank. As soon as they were gone, it was peace and quiet and the rest of the Haps/Peacocks settled a (fortunately) peacful pecking order.

Beautiful little fish, Trets, but unfortunately mine were far too raucous so I had to give them up. I'd say try it, if you really want to have a go, but just be prepared to remove them as soon as there are signs of trouble.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks all!
I willl give it some thought.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The bottom line is you will have to make a decision, what matters most, the best situation you can create for your fish, or your own wants.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure if you've tried this yet or not...I know this is an old post but I'm going to answer it anyways for any new comers that may read it. I have no experience with keeping more than one tret...but I do currently have a tret in a mixed cichlid tank with peacocks. He does just fine, however when needed he does defend himself. He hasn't ever nipped or hurt another fish though. And 98% of the time he's completely peaceful to the other fish.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys,

yes the black and white markings of Treto is really unique if mixed in a malawi all male tank.
they resemble fonts marking. unfortunately, do a search on the internet and you will know these are terrors along with tetracanthus.
there is another fish Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (Samazi) which looks like a Treto. not sure if these are more peaceful?

thanks


----------

